# Tanners Creek



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Guys, 
Got invited to fish a tourney out of Tanners Creek here in about a month. I've never fished the Ohio or any of the tribs. I was wondering what to expect and what lures to try and throw. I've river fished for smallies and such just not in the Ohio. Thanks


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Why bother? The Ohio is a horrible bass fishery. The site of the all-time lowest winning bag in a B.A.S.S. tournament. It's not uncommon to catch zero bass on a GOOD day. 

Catfish, carp, drum and wipers are prevalent but bass just ain't in the Ohio around here. Sorry. 


UFM82

You might get a few but $1 says they'll be little if you catch any at all.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Maybe it depends on location as I've caught some dandy smallies and spots in the tribs and near meldahl,TC1


----------



## duknut (May 13, 2008)

what do you mean no bass in the ohio river? I am there every weekend and catch PLENTY of largemouth and smallmouth.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

can be very tuff, Tanners is a good creek but tends to get alot of pressure.
some of the other creek down river can be good too. check inside and outside turns on main river. good luck


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I've really yet to see smallmouths with any consistancy from the river unless it's fall. To me, seem's like they almost come out of no where when the temps start dropping. I bass fish the Markland and Meldhal pool's a lot and both are really good bass fishery for largemouths and spots. Spots are probably the most dominate bass, with largemouths, and smallies coming in last. Throw a blackjig with a black trailer, can't go wrong honestly. 

I've never fished out of Tanners personally, but like any creek with a ramp on it.... run far far away. They get a ton of pressure usually as angler69 said. Burn some gas, run away's, catch some fish


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

The ohio river can be very good for bass... Thats nonsense that there arent any fish in the river. Actually you can catch a ton. Finding large ones is sometimes difficult. Last fall young whiskers and I caught like 20 spotted bass in one area with the best five over 7 lbs. We also had a couple 30 fish days. Now a lot of them were small but it is still fun to catch them!


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Went out today for a few hours and we caught 13 largemouth and 1 spotted bass on the Ohio River launching out of tanners. Had 4 fish that would have kept. Lost a couple 2 lb fish. Some came up the creek, some out on the main river.


----------



## eyefish22 (Jun 18, 2008)

That tourney will be won with largemouths from the creeks. "Run a long way," not. there are at least 3 tourneys that put out of that ramp every week and you know where thay release their fish, right there. while it is true that the creek gets alot of pressure it also has the highest population of keepers on that pool. The cooling ponds will have good fish in them if you can get around with out making too much racket. The ohio river is a different place to fish, in the creeks when you think that you are fishing water so shallow you could see the fish, try a little shallower. Fish the wood cover on shallow flats with either a small spinnerbait white and chartruse or small buzz bait all black. who ever wins it will be doing something close to this,,,, that is unless the suck the water down hard. good luck


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

dont get on his case for saying its horrible, the river just plain doesn't have high populations of bass and is a challenging. this is not to say a good angler cannot catch them, certain areas have alot of fish and if you find them its on. i must say that a 8-10lb limit is a great day on the ohio, but i have seen five fish for 10+ come off of a single root wad, plus a few other keepers, but that is why they dont let you use electricity in tournies 
smallieking throw small jigs in tight to cover, s are best for covering ground, looks for isolated mixed cover, ie a stump with a few rocks and a patch of grass 50ft from anything else, creek mouths usually have alot of small spots and if you find them grass beds rock


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've never fished upriver from here and probably never will but after a dozen or more trips on the Ohio and it's tribs, my experience has been that it's not worth it. While people do and will catch bass in the area, it is far from a good fishery. I speak to more people that don't catch fish than those that do. And those that do don't catch anything of much size. (I'm referring to "keepers" being 12 or 14 inches.) I can catch bass that size in Winton Woods. I don't very often hear of bass over 2 lbs. being caught. I would suspect that the Ohio with it's tribs would be a good place for decent bass fishing but I don't believe that has come to fruition. Have a beef with me if you want; I'm only speaking from my experience. Can you catch bass? Sure, but is it worth a long drive to get there? Not in my opinion. 

UFM82


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

This thread is a comedy right?? I recommend all of you go to Winton Woods, it has way more fish of every type than the dirty old river !!!
Cady


----------



## eyefish22 (Jun 18, 2008)

find me a tourney that will pay out 2 grand at winton woods and maybe you will see me there. The river is actually loaded with good bass. a friend won a fairly large tourney in the 90's just after it settled down from that horriable flood. he brought in 6 fish that went 26.4 lbs, granet that is a super rare catch but it shows you that potential of the mighty ohio. no dought the smartest fish in the country hands down, but they are in there.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Take the largemouth/smallmouth that you can catch (and release) and throw in a few white bass, wipers, stripers, and sauger and you can occupy yourself quite nicely on the Big O.

I've fished it for years and am perfectly satisfied with the fish that come over the side of the boat and in the time spent catching (and releasing) them.


----------

